#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Which are the best IoT platforms?

## Bhavya

IoT platform is a system of middleware that stands among the layers of IoT devices and IoT networks. Its a multi-layer technology that allows forthright management, provisioning and automation of associated devices within the IoT universe. Can you guys suggest me the best IoT platforms?

----------

